# Eliza PTS on 27/6/08



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

I had to have my rat Eliza pts today. She had a tumour that we decided with the vet not to treat. She had the tumour for 4 months but it was becoming to big and infected. It was a very hard decision, firstly not to have it removed and then when the time was right. She was still eating and coming out but I did not want to leave it until she was in pain - it was a very hard decision to make. She was a lovely rat, very friendly and the boss, so I don't know how the other three will cope.

Rest in peace Eliza - we will remember you.


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

RIP LITTLE Eliza may you have fun in rainbow bridge x


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

So sorry for your sad loss of your beloved little lady Eliza-imagine all the fun she'll be having and all the mischief she'll be creating on rainbow bridgeKnow it's heartwrenching insane but try and keep in mind all the happy times you both shared


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

R.I.P Sweet girl.
So sorry for your loss


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

So sorry for you loss, Rip little one run free at rainbow bridge


----------



## nevenoah (Mar 15, 2008)

Rest in peace little eliza, while you were here you were so much fun but never forgotten now your gone


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Insane said:


> I had to have my rat Eliza pts today. She had a tumour that we decided with the vet not to treat. She had the tumour for 4 months but it was becoming to big and infected. It was a very hard decision, firstly not to have it removed and then when the time was right. She was still eating and coming out but I did not want to leave it until she was in pain - it was a very hard decision to make. She was a lovely rat, very friendly and the boss, so I don't know how the other three will cope.
> 
> Rest in peace Eliza - we will remember you.


I think you made a true and brave desion

PIP little ELIZA....


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

sorry for your loss,,,


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

So very sorry for your loss of Eliza, rest peacefully sweetie. xxx


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I am sorry to hear of your loss.

Its a hard decision to make.

RIP Eliza


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

sorry for your loss RIP Eliza


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Sorry about Eliza run free at the bridge free from pain


----------

